# Storage containers for mixing concentrates



## RenaldoRheeder (16/1/18)

I'm always looking for better ways to store and organize my concentrates. In my quest I came across these on special at Boardmans.

















They stack nicely on top of each other 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman (16/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm always looking for better ways to store and organize my concentrates. In my quest I came across these on special at Boardman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you been looking for something like this for a while. Will go get some tomorrow . What's the cost like?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/1/18)

@Nabeel Osman - sorry - I can't remember, but it was R229.95 listed - there was a discount of the marked price. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman (16/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Nabeel Osman - sorry - I can't remember, but it was R229.95 listed - there was a discount of the marked price.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


 It's cool. I shall have a look tomorrow. 
Thank you for sharing

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

